# Hi All from NY



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello,

Just started getting into bow hunting and picked up the SMOKE from quest yesterday. hoping to learn from you all..

hookedonbow


----------



## spmnlvr (Apr 28, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome to Archery Talk. Good to see another New Yorker.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* hookedonbow. Have fun here.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Tim..


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Froggskinner 1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome Nice to see another NY


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Archer469 (Mar 20, 2009)

What part of new York are you from?


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Archer469 said:


> What part of new York are you from?


I am in upstate NY..Bristol/Richmond area


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you All..its been an interesting experience so far.


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

:welcomesign: :welcome: *Welcome to Archery Talk* :welcome: :welcomesign:


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks tiuser


----------



## scottk517 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to AT... Strong Island here...


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

scottk517 said:


> Welcome to AT... Strong Island here...


Thanks..heard you have some monsters walking down there, we got hardly any left up here.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT glad to have ya


----------

